# HR10-250



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I have had my HD TiVo for over 2 years now and it is still going along just fine. Now that DirecTV had rolled out tons of new HD channels, I would like to upgrade to an MPEG4 DVR. I heard at one point it is a free upgrade as I did pay a good amount of money for this TiVo. Also, if I do upgrade, will directv want the tivo back or not? Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You need to call, and find out what option is available to you.

You may be offered a deal... you may not.
Depends on what you actually paid... if you have recently gotten any upgrade options..

Ect...

Each user's situation is different from the next.


----------



## jmbeam (Feb 27, 2007)

directvfreak said:


> I have had my HD TiVo for over 2 years now and it is still going along just fine. Now that DirecTV had rolled out tons of new HD channels, I would like to upgrade to an MPEG4 DVR. I heard at one point it is a free upgrade as I did pay a good amount of money for this TiVo. Also, if I do upgrade, will directv want the tivo back or not? Thanks!


Hello, Could you write back and let me know how you made out with Direct TV. What did they offer you. I also have two HD Tivos. Will they give you two new ones or are they leasing them? What other credits did they offer or what did you ask for. I have had a bad relationship the past year with them. They have taken financial advantage of certain situations and want to get the best deal I can to make up for it. Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"Credits" and Deals are completely based on your history with DirecTV.

Another persons experience may be completely different then yours.

Credits are getting fewer and fewer, and harder and harder to get.

And they will be leased, not owned.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Also, if you subscribe to some sports packages, you might be more likely to get a deal as 1, you are paying more money and 2 they are trying to migrate them to MPEG4.


----------



## jmbeam (Feb 27, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Credits" and Deals are completely based on your history with DirecTV.
> 
> Another persons experience may be completely different then yours.
> 
> ...


I realize that, what did they offer you. I would think I am the top customer they have. I have the highest package on 5 TV's and subscribe to the NFL Package and March Madness. Even though THat may be ending since they charge an extra $100 to get the games in HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jmbeam said:


> I realize that, what did they offer you. I would think I am the top customer they have. I have the highest package on 5 TV's and subscribe to the NFL Package and March Madness. Even though THat may be ending since they charge an extra $100 to get the games in HD.


I doubt you are the "top" customer they have...

You may be in a higher spending tier... but you are not alone with people that have the Sunday Ticket and March madness.

What they offered to me... is not relevant... nor is what they offered someone else that seems to be similar to you...

"YOUR" offer, depends on your entire history with them..

What packages you have, had.
How long you have been a customer...
Current equipment you have...
The DMA you are in (because of transitions of channels)
What equipment you are looking for...
The time of the month you call (earlier in the month, more credit room... then later in the month)..
What promotion they have going on at the time you call..
A bunch of other factors.

So to find out what deal you can get... call them.


----------



## jmbeam (Feb 27, 2007)

Bronovich, I think your motto should be "I think like a woman" because you are just so hard to deal with. Instead of doing the easy thing and actually answering my question you need to be difficult. For God sakes what was so hard to reply on what deal was offered to you? Or just say you do not know. I freaken give up, you give me angina. Its not worth it. Bore someone else to death with the obvious.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jmbeam said:


> Bronovich, I think your motto should be "I think like a woman" because you are just so hard to deal with. Instead of doing the easy thing and actually answering my question you need to be difficult. For God sakes what was so hard to reply on what deal was offered to you? Or just say you do not know. I freaken give up, you give me angina. Its not worth it. Bore someone else to death with the obvious.


While you might find a few folks here willing to share their "best deal" with you, it doesn't really matter. As others have mentioned, your deal will depend on your account history and what you're planning to upgrade/purchase.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

jmbeam said:


> Bronovich, I think your motto should be "I think like a woman" because you are just so hard to deal with. Instead of doing the easy thing and actually answering my question you need to be difficult. For God sakes what was so hard to reply on what deal was offered to you? Or just say you do not know. I freaken give up, you give me angina. Its not worth it. Bore someone else to death with the obvious.


Sorry you feel that way about Earl, he is very helpful, but does not usually just give the answer you are looking for.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jmbeam said:


> Bronovich, I think your motto should be "I think like a woman" because you are just so hard to deal with. Instead of doing the easy thing and actually answering my question you need to be difficult. For God sakes what was so hard to reply on what deal was offered to you? Or just say you do not know. I freaken give up, you give me angina. Its not worth it. Bore someone else to death with the obvious.


That was an unprovoked attack... :eek2:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> That was an unprovoked attack... :eek2:


He can take his 3 posts and go..................


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

that was just weird, even for a troll!:whatdidid


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it was..... :nono2:


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

jmbeam said:


> ...you give me angina...


Did he mean "agita" or did he really have a heart attack because he didn't like the answer he got?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

fineware said:


> Did he mean "agita" or did he really have a heart attack because he didn't like the answer he got?


Maybe he meant "agoraphobia"?!?:lol:


----------



## jmbeam (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey maybe this area is for you guys to have a constant chat session. Others just do not have the time to waste away. It definitely helps and matters what other deals subscribers get. If you guys can't see the forest for the trees then there is nothing I can add. For example with the power of the internet and the numbers.if members of this board posted what deal they received and what service levels they have and for how long. It would go a long way of getting a "feel" on what one could expect to negotiate from with Direct TV. Its simple Direct TV wants to get away with providing as little as possible and members who take the time posting on these websites want to get the most they can out of Direct TV. It all comes down to Knowledge. Come to the table with as much information and one will get a better.


----------

